# dead can dance and tangerine dream



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Two bands i like i first discovered dead can dance some years ago, but tangerine dream is recent because of one of my friend.Anyone like em here , what should i pick up if i like both tangerine dream and dead can dance??

Have a nice day

:tiphat:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

deprofundis

I can't tell you anything about Dead Can Dance, however I am a fan of the early Tangerine Dream
Phaedra, Stratosphere & Rubycon are good albums to start off with
If you like those? they have a massive back catalogue, and you can also delve into Edgar Froese & Klaus Schulz
Not forgetting the Grandads of Electronic music Kraftwerk


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't care for Tangerine Dream, but I'm a longtime fan of Dead Can Dance. For those unfamiliar with them, they were an Australian duo, Brendan Perry and Lisa Gerrard. (I don't remember if they had a steady band or simply enlisted various other musicians for their records). The two were unusually adventurous as composers and performers, drawing inspiration from various world musics (Middle Eastern as in this video; Indian; Celtic; North African) and periods of classical music (mostly from the Middle Ages). Lisa Gerrard has one of the great voices in rock history. Here's a video from their excellent live performance _Toward the Within_ from 1993, highlighting their Middle-Eastern-inflected style:






They broke up not long after this, but reunited about a year ago for a new album _Anastasis_ [="resurrection"], an appropriately learned title given their longstandingly learned approach to musicmaking.

Here's a sample of Gerrard's soaring vocals:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Tangerine Dream is awesome. I prefer their 80's period the best. Albums to get...
Hyberborea, Tangram, Force Majeure, Exit, and Le Parc.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I recommend exploring the earlier works of Mike Oldfield, like Hergest Ridge, Tubular Bells, and Ommadawn.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Also try Vangelis and Jean Michel Jarre.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

If you like DCD you I'm sure you will also like Irfan and Arcana


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Tangerine Dream: anything 1970s

Ricochet Part 2






Dead Can Dance: don't know much of 'm but I like a few tracks, especially Cantara


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Yup, Phaedra (ahh, 1974...) or Force Majeure (1979) were / are great.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Right now I'm listening to one of Tangerine Dream's less famous albums, _Turn of the Tide_, and it's ok. It has cool synthesized sound, and I suppose it's got a nice beat, but in fact that means very predictable and repetitive rhythms, as well as harmonies that wouldn't have surprised anyone three hundred years ago, and forgettable melodies. It's all upbeat, affirming, positive, but blandly so rather than sickeningly. I think of this kind of music as commute music for people who work in cubicles. I know that's not nice, but....

_Phaedra_ is a hundred times better, a classic sci-fi sound thing, much more experimental, much more deserving and rewarding of active listening. This is music for druggies - and I mean that in a nice way!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah nothing more enjoyable to listen to when high than Tangerine Dream. Heck the name Tangerine Dream says it all about them. Turn on. Tune in. Drop out. Great music when in a euphoric state. Still great to listen to when sober. Not too good for drinking though. One of the most atmospheric pieces from Tangerine Dream.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Tangerine Dream: anything 1970s
> 
> Ricochet Part 2


You could also check out REDSHIFT for that 1970s Berlin School sound. They use mostly old analog equipment. It's nice, although it never reaches the heights of the golden years.

For a more modern take on this kind of "sequencer music", here's an excellent piece:

Paul Ellis - Shining


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I really like both bands, but I'm much more familiar with Dead Can Dance. From Tangerine Dream, I like _Phaedra_ and _Rubycon_, and from Dead Can Dance... well, pretty much everything. You can't go wrong with any album, although they are all very different, so I can imagine someone liking one and hating another. Something like _Spiritchaser_ is very ethnic-sounding, and the eponymous debute has at least one foot in the realm of post-punk/goth rock. But _Spleen and Ideal_, is, I think, my favourite... it is not so mystical but it seems to explore ideology instead. And it's got the best cover picture of any album ever!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Tangs fan yep Ricochet and Rubicon old faves. The Sorcerer soundtrack is a goodie too!


----------

